# Planting Moneywort



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

I feel so stupid. I can't seem to plant the moneywort, it just floats back up from the gravel. I have two plant tie/weight strips that I can wrap around them, but I'm worried that they might not be fish safe... so do you have any tips on how the keep the moneywort planted?


----------



## JackisLost (Feb 26, 2011)

If you have a pair of tongs it makes it easier, but if you don't have a high layer of gravel/sand/whatever substrate than it finds it's way loose again. I like to make a lasso tied to a rock and put a small bunch in behind a Nice driftwood. I don't use stems much these days because they grow fast and make me angry to plant


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

I've got an inch and a half of fluorite, but it doesn't seem to be holding, and there really aren't that many decorations in there, it's pretty much all plants.


----------



## JackisLost (Feb 26, 2011)

Use your index and middle finger to poke as deep as you can, hold it in place, use your ring finger and thumb to burry it; finally, hope for the best


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

XD I've already tried that several times, but the Moneywort wants to float, and the flourite isn't helping. I'm considering letting the moneywort float until it grows roots and then planting.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

If you have a bigger rock or decoration you feel comfortable burying, try tying it with string to that


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

I had the same problem with my wisteria staying in my sand.:lol: I found larger pieces of my gravel and small rocks and I rubber banded them to the stems and then dropped them back in. worked like a charm! I broke a few stems at the bottom but I just clipped them and tried again very carefully while the plant was in the water and it worked! :lol:


----------



## ilovebunnies (Oct 11, 2010)

Hehe, I've been having issues planting in fluval stratum. Sometimes just adding more substrate helps. You could also try to bury the plant and then put a large rock by the area where you planted. It will prevent the plant from rising until it attaches itself with its roots. I know they also sell long tweezers specifically for planting to help. If you don't have the money for the long tweezers then maybe you could use regular tweezers and get your arm really wet.


----------



## SmokeNLark (Jul 22, 2010)

If the plant weights came on the plants they should be fish safe. I use a few on some of my plants and everything is fine.

I would agree with tying it to something though if you don't want to do that.


----------

